# Mortal Kombat 11 - Ultimate 11-17-2020



## Smoker1 (Oct 8, 2020)

I can not believe who they are bringing into it now. LOL.
Trailer -


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 8, 2020)

Seriously ? Rambo ? LOL. He looks cheap and I never liked Rambo.


----------



## Smoker1 (Oct 8, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Seriously ? Rambo ? LOL. He looks cheap and I never liked Rambo.


To Quote Stallone in "Tango & Cash" - 
Cop - He thinks he's Rambo
Tango (Stallone) - Rambo........is a pussy


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2020)

i want Tag Team Mode!!

Rambo Cop would be my team.


----------



## Smoker1 (Oct 8, 2020)

I would laugh so damn hard at this Character.......
Being Interviewed, holds up a MK Champion Belt
YO, ADRIAN.......I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 16, 2020)

Rain looks wicked as shit, tho:


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2020)

I bought this game on the switch along with all dlc.  there was a sale on the game and the dlc a while back, but all dlc and the game is quite expensive, like nearly $200 if not on sale.  I haven't really played it.  I'd rather play against a friend.


----------



## Smoker1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Just wonder how much it will be when everything is all done with it. LOL


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2020)

too much.  it's kinda annoying when they offer something like a season pass, then finding out it doesn't include everything.  I think smash might be like that too.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 16, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Just wonder how much it will be when everything is all done with it. LOL



As someone who bought it at launch, and given the leaks about a potential second story expansion along with KP3 featuring what can only be 5 more playable characters given the amount of spaces left on the character select screen, I wouldn't be surprised if it's triple the initial $60!

Like, I love these games, but holy hell, would I not mind it if NRS themselves got bought by Microsoft. The only reason this game is structured to suck as much of your time and money like it does is because Warner Bros. likes to nickel and dime for everything, including what will end up being half of the final roster when its all said and done, given that it was 20-something characters at the start! It wouldn't surprise me if they do this because AT&T, who owns WB Interactive, is apparently _billions _in debt, hence why they were trying to sell things off.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> I bought this game on the switch along with all dlc.  there was a sale on the game and the dlc a while back, but all dlc and the game is quite expensive, like nearly $200 if not on sale.  I haven't really played it.  I'd rather play against a friend.



Oof...Switch version ain't worth it. Because the game has to be always online for it to save anything you want to do, let alone to unlock stuff from character towers and the like, you're gonna have a castrated experience!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2020)

it doesn't matter much to me.  after the ps4 scene, I'm going legit with all systems.


----------



## dienmayvienthonghcm (Oct 19, 2020)

Raiden will go back to my team


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 17, 2020)

It would appear that in order to get the 3 DLCs, Users will have to Pay $15. I'm guessing that is a new Legal tactic they are using. Rebrand the Game, would allow to charge extra.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Mortal Kombat 11 Ultimate
TitleID - 0100F2200C984000
BuildID - 4DB479BDEC804FCA
Version - 1.0.23
=========================
Codes by Smoker1, @DaBlackDeath , and credit to @patjenova for helping me to be able to get a idea on creating the Health Code.


Spoiler: Komplete Codes



[Inf Round Time]
580F0000 07470630
780F1000 000005D0
620F0000 00000000 000000F0

[1P Inf Health]
580F0000 08701FE8
580F1000 00000000
780F0000 00000C20
640F0000 00000000 3F800000

[1P Inf Enhanced and Interactions]
580F0000 080099B0
780F0000 00000194
640F0000 00000000 44FA0000
580F0000 080099B0
780F0000 00000184
640F0000 00000000 44FA0000

[Inf Fatal Blows]
580F0000 080099B0
780F0000 000003DC
640F0000 00000000 00000001

[CPU No Enhanced or Interactions]
580F0000 0800C6C8
780F0000 00000194
640F0000 00000000 00000000
580F0000 0800C6C8
780F0000 00000184
640F0000 00000000 00000000

[CPU 1Hit Death]
580F0000 08701FE8
580F1000 00000018
780F0000 00000C20
640F0000 00000000 3A000000

[CPU 1 Hit Death Press R3]
80000020
580F0000 08701FE8
580F1000 00000018
780F0000 00000C20
640F0000 00000000 00000000
20000000

{Unlock Collection Chars Stages ON DaBlackDeath}
04000000 02562D60 52800020

[Unlock Collection Chars Stages OFF DaBlackDeath]
04000000 02562D60 2A1303E0

[Easy Fatalities ON DaBlackDeath]
04000000 02460368 52800020
04000000 024603A8 52800020

[Easy Fatalities OFFDaBlackDeath]
04000000 02460368 2A1F03E0
04000000 024603A8 B9447660


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 20, 2020)

i have to say Rambo's fatalities are the most messed up one's yet.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 20, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> i have to say Rambo's fatalities are the most messed up one's yet.



IDK...have you seen Kronika's fatality? As in, the one she uses in the towers and not the vengeful one should you lose to her at the end of the OG story mode?


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> IDK...have you seen Kronika's fatality? As in, the one she uses in the towers and not the vengeful one should you lose to her at the end of the OG story mode?


Different ways of ripping you apart? LOL


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 20, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Different ways of ripping you apart? LOL



More like in the Fridge Horror aspect; she just keeps ripping you to shreds.

I still think she's just a ripoff of Thanos who's ineffective considering that she should be able to solve any problem and see the outcome of any of her underlings' actions at the end, but I'm assuming NRS wants to end the new games with a timeline reset as opposed to trying to re-do Deadly Alliance, Deception, and the like, hence the sudden and out of nowhere introduction of beings higher than the Elder Gods...who can be defeated by Shang Tsung when he's using Kronika's Crown aka the Macguffin used to justify Aftermath's existence.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## 5droid (Dec 3, 2020)

Raiden


----------

